# Joe Rogan fear factor fight



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Back when Joe was a host for Fear Factor, he got in a physical altercation with one of the participants. It almost led to a real fight.

Here you go for the people who haven't watched it. Enjoy the limited vocabulary as the two are about to go at it. I would like to see Joe choke him out:thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I totally remember watching this episode lol.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL I bet Joe was DIEING to throw a few knees.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Vid 50 on that playlist is Joe rogan vs Tito´s wife lol


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Has Rogan ever actually fought anyone? Like I know he trains but does he have any MMA fights?


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

The505Butcher said:


> Has Rogan ever actually fought anyone? Like I know he trains but does he have any MMA fights?


He has no MMA fights. 

He believes that in order to be a real fighter, you need to only have that as your focus in life.

On top of that, he does not wish to run up big hills, hit tires with a sledgehammer and take ice baths on a weekly basis


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

fullcontact said:


> He has no MMA fights.
> 
> He believes that in order to be a real fighter, you need to only have that as your focus in life.


Oh ok. has he ever fought another comedian?


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> Oh ok. has he ever fought another comedian?







More of an argument, but still hilarious :thumbsup:


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

The505Butcher said:


> Oh ok. has he ever fought another comedian?


LOL. Sort of. 

He once walked on stage, as another comedian was performing, interrupted him by accusing him of stealing jokes. 

The guy's name is Carlos Mencia, a pretty succesful comedian, but in the comic community notorious for plagiarism. Hence, Rogan calls him "Menstealia".:thumbsup:

Video of the incident:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gVYfDCgYxk


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah he was so close to throwing some knees and ended that fight quick....


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Joe Rogan should be in Politics. The dude is a great Debater. Every interview iv seen him in where he is arguing he tears the dudes apart.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Joe Rogan should be in Politics. The dude is a great Debater. Every interview iv seen him in where he is arguing he tears the dudes apart.


You can't interrupt and out shout people in Politics. I didn't hear a word Mencia said in the whole 10 mins.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> Has Rogan ever actually fought anyone? Like I know he trains but does he have any MMA fights?


no MMA fights but he has a black belt in TKD and knows his jits


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

a black belt he says is useless too! seems like a cool guy.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Majortom505 said:


> You can't interrupt and out shout people in Politics. I didn't hear a word Mencia said in the whole 10 mins.


"Whining bitch" was pretty much the jist of it. Not the best retort to the career-carnage being played out on stage. Joe owned him good.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Haha go Joe, PULL HIS HAIR YOU ARE 100X TOUGHER!!! Should never have touched the guy, he obviously wasn't that angry.

A lame attack followed by "wow Joe is like 100x tougher..." hilarious clip.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Fear fractor was a great show. 
The classic perp walk at the end- Don't let the door hit you on the way out!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Rogan by flying arm scissor triangle.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

So I have been watching all the videos that are related to that and have come to a conclusion that Rogan is a f*cking bad *ss. He makes people look so stupid if they get in his face.

He is a great pick upp for the UFC.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

I like Rogan because he is real. He lives off camera like he acts on camera. No fake BS...:thumb02:


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> So I have been watching all the videos that are related to that and have come to a conclusion that Rogan is a f*cking bad *ss. He makes people look so stupid if they get in his face.
> 
> He is a great pick upp for the UFC.


Haha yeah, Joe is undefeated against hecklers.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> More of an argument, but still hilarious :thumbsup:


LOL. That is seriously the funniest thing I've ever seen. Joe Rogan DOMINATED Mencia.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Joe Rogan is a cool ass guy. I've seen him do standup in Austin twice, both times he performed for 2 hours, did Q and A afterwards on stage, and took pics with everyone that wanted afterwards. The first time I saw him the crowd got him so drunk, he picked up the tab for half the crowd since a big chunk were military and firemen. Not to mention he is straight up hilarious, if you get a chance to see him in person definitely go, and try to get his last showing.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Majortom505 said:


> You can't interrupt and out shout people in Politics. I didn't hear a word Mencia said in the whole 10 mins.


To be fair i felt Rogan gave him plenty of room to talk and he didnt go for it.






There is another video where Rogan owns the guy.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> There is another video where Rogan owns the guy.


I'm a big Rogan fan but in all honesty he didn't say much that many MMA fans wouldn't say. Boxing is a dying sport, MMA has all aspects of fighting, etc.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mx2 said:


> I'm a big Rogan fan but in all honesty he didn't say much that many MMA fans wouldn't say. Boxing is a dying sport, MMA has all aspects of fighting, etc.


I disagree. The reason Joe is so convincing in his arguments is because he knows alot about MMA and Boxing. This was also a long time ago where not too many people were sticking up for MMA verbally like that. It is also great to watch how Joe will go up against anyone and not back down.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

HASHAHAHA Joe owns m-effers


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I disagree. The reason Joe is so convincing in his arguments is because he knows alot about MMA and Boxing. This was also a long time ago where not too many people were sticking up for MMA verbally like that. It is also great to watch how Dana will go up against anyone and not back down.


I agree that Joe knows a lot about MMA and boxing, but I think that short debate was a poor example. All he really said is that MMA is more exciting, involves multiple aspects of fighting, and that boxing is dying. Of course I agree with all of these points, and there isn't much else to say, but like I said he didn't say anything that many fans wouldn't say. It does show that Rogan is a great debater with how he strings his points together, though.


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> To be fair i felt Rogan gave him plenty of room to talk and he didnt go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I enjoyed watching that video mate..
Thanks and repped:thumb02:


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I never watched Fear Factor that much but it was hilarious seeing Rogan get right down to business with those reality tools. Most hosts woulda just said nothing and left it up to the producers but Joe came right at her and her husband. I've always liked Rogan and I also remember him owning that boxing guy in that Sportscenter debate. Again the biggest key was Rogan knows alot about the sport of boxing where the boxing guy knew nothing about MMA and if your arguing something you only know 1 side of against an experienced debater, you dont have a chance and look foolish.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Damn, wish dude didn't break it up. Joe Rogan applying a guillotine on fear factor = millions of views.


----------

